# My brothers budgie



## sizzlingsodas (11 mo ago)

My older brother has 2 budgies as a pair. However, he has been keeping them in his room and studying in the living room because he gets annoyed at their chirping. He goes to work 8 hours a day too, so the only time he can spend with his budgies is 10-15 minutes long as well as when he sleeps. I keep telling him to allow me to take his cage in my room since I am at home and can spend more time with them but he always refuses. What should I do? I feel really bad for the birds and they are always scared whenever someone approaches them because they have had little human contact.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Welcome to TalkBudgies!

Thank you for taking an interest in the birds, it sounds like they are not in the best situation from a socialization perspective. 
How old is your brother? Would he consider hearing out one of the staff here to help him understand how important out-of-cage time for them?

Budgies don't need to be "tame" to be happy. They can be perfectly content going through their lives not really interacting with their human owners. _However, _this doesn't mean that they shouldn't be let out of their cage.
They should be encouraged to play, fly and interact nicely with each other (it sounds like he has a pair that gets along).


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It does not sound like your brother really has any interest in the birds, how long has he had them, perhaps your parents need to step in and explain that the birds need more care and attention than they are currently receiving.


----------

